# First Impressions Of The Casio G-Shock Gw-9400 Rangeman Master Of G



## W44NNE (Aug 5, 2013)

Several months ago, I heard about the Rangeman and instantly wanted it. I'm not exactly Bear Grylls but since being a kid, G-Shocks have always been part of my watch history. I still own my first G-Shock and have a couple of examples that are over 30 years old and still running perfectly.

The Rangeman is the latest and greatest G-Shock. For many years, fans of the brand have wanted that all-in-one G that will do everything, and finally, 18 years since the release of the first twin sensor model, they've released a triple sensor type. The Triple Sensor (v3) offers a Compass, Barometer, Altimeter and Thermometer. The sensor is now much smaller but I doubt this is the reason for the added triple sensor as the Rangeman is quite a large watch anyhow. I think Casio have merely decided that their Pro-Trek and G-Shock ranges now have enough followers and therefore sales of each range shouldn't conflict too much. I also think we're at the beginning of the smart-watch race and therefore Casio will need stand-out products.

The Rangeman truly is a fantastic watch. Casio appear to have taken note of any shortcomings of previous models, and then redesigned the software to improve in these areas. For example, the Rangeman has many modes (8 or so plus the sensors), so pressing the mode button several times to get back to the home screen would be a chore. However, holding the mode button in any other mode will just take you straight back to the home/main time screen now.

The size may be an issue for some, but only mentally I think. I have a 6.75" wrist and was told by several people it would probably be too large. I think it probably is, but it's not crazy enough for me to send it back to where I bought it. I'll use the watch with coats in the winter, and on holidays swimming etc. Therefore I won't see the bulk of it so much. Plus the size is what a G-Shock is about for me really. I really like its looks and find it very lightweight which is a bonus.

In the time mode, pressing the lower right hand button automatically starts the 1000 hour stopwatch. So you no longer have to cycle to the Stopwatch mode first and then start it. The top right button brings back an excellent "Time Memo" feature which hasn't been on a watch I've owned for quite a while. This creates a time stamp with the hours, minutes, seconds and date.

I'm not going to go into too many details as the watch has so many functions, it would bore you. If you do want to see a full review, there is a 40 minute video on YouTube... just search for "GW-9400J". One thing I did notice with the review is that clearing all the time stamp records is possible, whereas he just shows how to clear one at a time. You simply hold the top left button for a longer period. Another thing that isn't mentioned is that a lot of Casios with Sunrise\Sunset are very limited with their settings... for example some are set purely with a city in the display city such as London. Of course the data would be different to Edinburgh but you can't manipulate this. The Rangeman takes the fully customisable option of some of the Pro-Treks one step further, with a decimal place for the longitude and latitude, meaning it will be even more accurate.

At a time when I'm trying to lessen my collection again, this watch couldn't be more perfect. It does so many things in one robust watch, that I may as well sell several others and put the cash towards our wedding. I also mainly wear G-Shocks in the winter as they will stay outside of your coat's sleeve, and this is very handy for my work. So it's good timing by Casio and they've really gone all out on this watch.

I'll stop waffling and show you some photos...







More detailed shots of the grippy, well-placed knurled buttons...



This is the European edition that features a resin strap. The Japanese variants feature a Carbon Fibre and Resin strap which I aim to look at buying in the future...



As with a lot of G-Shocks now, the strap keeper is made from Stainless Steel. When wet, it does tend to slip down the strap a little, however the trade off is a very nicely crafted piece of steel with brushed and polished areas...



...continued below...


----------



## W44NNE (Aug 5, 2013)

The case-back features a cat with a compass on its leg :-s










And now some comparison shots...

The watch clearly takes its colour cues, display layout and functionality from the Riseman...



















The light button area reminds me very much of my old DW-6100. A watch I bought many years ago featuring a Thermometer with data recording etc...

http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/3053/bxsz.jpg

And the tope curve of the watch reminds me of the DW-6900 series...










I originally found the "Time Memo" mode on this watch, which unfortunately isn't used at all these days...










Here it is next to my PRW-2000 Pro Trek... my favourite model amongst that range...










So overall, I'm extremely impressed with this watch. Some people are raving on about the quality to the point where I expected it to be Audemars-beating. However, I can tell you from experience it isn't :-D However, for a G-Shock, the materials that have been used are fantastic. Soft, smooth resin meets Stainless Steel buttons and the case-back is a brilliant colour so it looks fantastic.

I hope you enjoy the review and if you're currently in the market for an ABC outdoor watch, I would suggest serious consideration of this watch.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for that , best review i have read for ages and with great pics.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jbw said:


> Thanks for that , best review i have read for ages and with great pics.


Yes indeed, great review thank you


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice one mate, cheers for taking the time to write such an excellent review. Interesting to see a photo of it side-by-side with the Riseman, which is my favourite G-Shock of all time. Or rather, it was until about 5 mins ago! :lol:

To be honest, I think the Pro Trek in your last photo is the best looking of the bunch, but the Rangeman is a close second.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

All cracking looking g shocks and a great review...)


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I have to admit to being a bit of a G-Shock fan and own a few but haven't bought one for a while now, really in the hope that the way they were going with their designs would lead them to producing exactly this type of watch, which I would definitely want, and I do ! ..... It looks absolutely brilliant so thanks for that review, it's now on my "To Buy" list


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

That is an excellent post. Only got the one G in my collection as I am into Russian and Chinese mechanicals but I love the back with the cat and compass. Sounds like a good name for a pub â€˜â€™The Cat and Compassâ€™â€™.


----------



## W44NNE (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks for the comments.



Irfan said:


> I was tempted to add the Rangeman to the collection alongside my Frogman. Thanks for the review, might have to see if I can hold one in person


You'd definitely be fine if you can wear a Froggy. The resin used is the same as well.


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Great review and looks like an excellent watch - onto my wish list it goes! :thumbsup:


----------

